# How do I get a motorcycle license



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi,

Ive just arrived in Oz from the Uk and am planning on staying for 2 years (maybe longer!!)

Ive had my british drivers license for 5 years and really want to get my motorbike license so I can (hopefully) get a bike and travel a bit of oz on it. But I cant seem to find any info on the laws relating to bikes ie, what sort of license do I need to have, will I have to get an ozzie drivers license first, and if I can get a sort of crash course tutorial like you can in the UK.

plans at the moment will be to settle around the melbourne area so if anyones done what I want to do and has any advice Id be really grateful.

Thanks!!


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

*motor-cycle licence*



[email protected] said:


> Hi,
> 
> Ive just arrived in Oz from the Uk and am planning on staying for 2 years (maybe longer!!)
> 
> ...


Hello , it would appear you would have been better off to have aquired an international licence before going to OZ , however , most states will acept your British licence for between 3 and 12 months . To obtain a full OZ licence , some states only require a written test on road rules etc . I suggest you log onto ""australian driving licence'' which has ALL the information you may require for different states . Colin


----------



## cmallon (Aug 20, 2007)

oddball said:


> Hello , it would appear you would have been better off to have aquired an international licence before going to OZ , however , most states will acept your British licence for between 3 and 12 months . To obtain a full OZ licence , some states only require a written test on road rules etc . I suggest you log onto ""australian driving licence'' which has ALL the information you may require for different states . Colin


Hi There,

We will be relocating to the Melbourne area on a temporary visa and have also looked into what we need to do regarding our licenses. If you intend to be in Victoria for most of your time visit VicRoads : VicRoads which has information on Victorian licensing laws. You can use your UK license for as long as your temporary visa is vaild providing your license doesn't expire before that, so make sure your photocard has plenty of time left. You can drive any vehicle currently on your UK license but I would think that if you don't already have a motorbike license that would have to take the test over there.

Hope that helps, Claire.


----------

